# Flightless fruit flys (how do I Feed to nymphs)



## Lee2k4 (Feb 20, 2006)

So I just purchased 2 Ooths of Mr Ian Batten (cheers Ian) and a tub of fruit flys from Live Foods. Looking at those tubs they appear to just have a piece of cloth over the top, do I take the cloth off and just leave the whole tub in the viv and let the nymphs help themselves? I can see this is going to be a nightmare trying to feed a few at a time.


----------



## randyardvark (Feb 20, 2006)

yeah i know what you mean those tubs are a nightmare, but imho those cultures are amazing compaired to others ive used.

I dump them in the freezer for 5-10 minites until the are only just moving and just tip what you need in, i find that when you just stick the whole culture in, the flies tent to hide under the rim or on the mix, and the cultures go bust pretty quick, so i just dump in what i need and they keep on going for longer,

hope this helps


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2006)

My nymphs live in deli cups with small holes cut into the sides. The holes are blocked by a foam plug. I remove the plug and place a funnel into the hole. I then tap some fruit flies into the funnel.


----------

